# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Gala Buffet - Khuyến Mãi Ăn Sáng

## silverbret108

Bữa ăn sáng rất quan trọng nó giúp bạn hoàn toàn tỉnh táo và sảng khoái.  Sau 1 đêm ngủ cơ thể chúng ta đã nghỉ ngơi và thư giản tuyệt đối vì thế  chúng ta cần bữa ăn sáng để kích thích hệ thần kinh khởi động để có thể  tiến thành công việc 1 cách hiệu quả nhất. Nhằm giúp quý khách kích  thích hệ thần kinh. Nay Nhà Hàng Gala Buffet tưng bừng khai trương lại  điểm tâm sáng từ ngày 26/4 với nhiều món ăn hấp dẫn, ngon, bổ, rẻ. Giá  món ăn chỉ từ 27.000 và giá từ 16.000 dành cho món nước.



Hãy đến nhà hàng Gala Buffet vào dịp khai trương để nhận được các ưu đãi hấp dẫn:
- Giảm giá 15% trong 02 tuần lễ khai trương.



- Hàng ngàn phiếu quà tặng miễn phí 100% ăn sáng cho nhóm khách 04 người dùng buffet trưa và tối.



Hãy để nhà hàng chúng tôi bổ sung năng lượng của 1 ngày mới cho các bạn.

Nhà hàng Gala Buffet
ĐC: 214B Nguyễn Trãi P.Nguyễn Cư Trinh Q.1
ĐT: 083 8385538 – 08 3837 8543
Website: www.galabuffet.vn
Facebook: www.facebook.com/galabuffet

----------

